
Rex Tillerson used fake name to discuss climate change while Exxon Mobil CEO - huac
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/rex-tillerson-used-fake-name-wayne-tracker-climate-change-exxon-mobil-secretary-of-state-a7628611.html
======
devopsproject
Still waiting for these people to be held accountable. Are rules and laws
exclusively for the little people now?

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Somewhat true, yes. Think about how the cia leader was sharing information
with his extramarital girlfriend, lied about it, got caught, and basically got
no punishment. Compare to how the obama administration went after leakers and
reporters writing about it and tried to intimidate them with national security
claims.

~~~
devopsproject
They went after him. He took a plea, was fined $100,000 and left govt service.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/04/us/petraeus-plea-deal-
ove...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/04/us/petraeus-plea-deal-over-giving-
classified-data-to-lover.html?_r=0)

This is quite different than nothing happening.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
but his next job was something like university president, and now he's in the
trump admin. very different than what snowden faces, or other whistleblowers.
Clinton got nothing for storing sensitive email in her own server (other than
losing the presidency, possibly related to it). I know they all (politicians
hiding their email) do what clinton does, it was still stupid.

